#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Какие книги были вам полезны?

## Мага

Здравствуйте!

 Хотелось бы услышать названия книг, которые помогли вам в понимании буддизма(разных школ). Какие труды по Дхарме вы бы выделили из основных(3-5 книг), т.к. они действительно изменили что-то в вас и их, по вашему мнению, стоит перечитать ни один раз?          :Smilie:

----------


## Манавах

"Крылья Пробуждения"

----------

Аминадав (01.09.2011), Денис Ч (11.11.2017), Мага (29.07.2011), Читтадхаммо (28.07.2011)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Реджинальд Рей "Нерушимые истины"
Мик Браун "Танец 17 жизней" 
Дхаммананда «Во что верят буддисты»

----------

Мага (29.07.2011)

----------


## Бо

Гуру Гамбопа. Драгоценные четки.
Падмасамбхава. Побуждение к духовной практике.
Дхаммапада
Сутта Нипата
Судзуки Д.Т. Основы дзен-буддизма
Радхакришнан. Индийская философия.
http://www.vulturepeak.ru

----------

Бодо (10.11.2013), Мага (29.07.2011)

----------


## Raudex

"Слово Будды" и Словарь Ньанатилоки Махатхеры, ну и Канон, вестимо

----------

AlekseyE (28.07.2011), Денис Ч (11.11.2017), Мага (29.07.2011)

----------


## Kit

*Введение в буддизм* - Торчинов Е.А.
*Чему учил Будда* - Валпола Рахула 
*Слово Будды* - Ньянатилока Махатхера
*Простыми словами о внимательности* - Хенепола Гунаратана
*Основные принципы буддизма Махаяны* - Судзуки Д.Т.
*Сознание дзэн, сознание начинающего* - Сюнрю Судзуки
*Knowing and Seeing* - Pa Auk Sayadaw

Все книги есть в сети.

----------

Joy (29.07.2011), Бодо (10.11.2013), Мага (29.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Согьял Ринпоче  *"Книга жизни и практики умирания"*
Патрул Ринпоче *"Слова моего несравненного учителя"*
Лонченпа *"Драгоценная сокровищница Дхармадхату"*
Лама Олег *"Тайная космология Дзогчен"*
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче *"Драгоценный сосуд"*
Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче *"Отчего Вы не буддист?"*

Все, кроме "космологии" есть в сети, в т.ч. и на ниже указанном сайте ). Космологию можно заказать, например, на http://www.kurukulla.ru/

----------

Мага (29.07.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (29.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2011)

----------


## Zom

Все книги по буддизму были полезны (помогли отделить зёрна от плевел -)

----------

Chhyu Dorje (16.08.2011), Мага (29.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2011)

----------


## Ersh

"Сознание Дзен - сознание начинающего" Сюнро Судзуки
"Повседневный Дзен" Шарлотта Йоко Бек
"Водой торгуя у реки" - Дзию Кеннетт
"Медитация" Махаси Саядо

----------

Бодо (10.11.2013), Мага (14.11.2011)

----------


## Joy

Буддийские сутры.
Книги Учителей.

----------

Мага (14.11.2011)

----------


## Юань Дин

Торчинов "Введение в ...".
Слово Будды.
Читтавивека. Учения безмолвного ума.
Первоначальное учение Будды. Путь медитации.
Некоторые сутты из ПК (для тренировки английского).
И для ребенка - "Дзен в коротких штанишках".
Еще хватило терпения Ламрим Цонкапы до конца дочитать  :Smilie:

----------

Мага (14.11.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Патрул Ринпоче — уже сказали
Шантидева «Бодхисаттвачарьяаватара»
Праджняпарамита Хридая сутра

----------

Мага (14.11.2011)

----------


## Самдруб Ньингпо

«Поэзия просветления. Поэмы древних чаньских мастеров» Шэн-Янь
"Светоч Уверенности" Чжамгон Конгтрул Ринпоче
"Преодоление духовного материализма" Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче
"Ваджрный туз" лама Сонам Дордже (Олег Поздняков)

ну на самом деле все прочитанные книги по Дхарме чудо как хороши, одно только их чтение приводит ум в покой.

----------

Мага (14.11.2011)

----------


## Kit

> "Преодоление духовного материализма" Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче


О, да очень хорошая книга!

----------

Мага (14.11.2011)

----------


## Алиса Альтерготт

Дайсэцу Тэйтаро Судзуки «Основы дзэн-буддизма», Кодо Саваки роси «Тебе».

----------

Бодо (10.11.2013), Мага (14.11.2011)

----------


## Нико

"Гарвардские лекции" Далай-лама.

----------

Мага (14.11.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

Калу Ринпоче "Драгоценное ожерелье..."
Ургьен Ринпоче "Блестательное величие"
Лекции Дзонгзара Кхьенце (все, что читал, кроме "Отчего вы не буддист")
Книги Мингьюра Ринпоче
Чогьям Трунгпа "Преодоление духовного материализма".
Патрул Ринпоче "Слова..."
Ой, да много всего. Фактически все, что читал было полезно, так как если не вижу пользы, то обычно обламываюсь где-то еще в начале, благо доступных книг, которые так сказать ждут своей очереди - выше крыши.

----------

Мага (14.11.2011)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Книга открывающая понимание какой-то области , отражает уровень сознания практика Буддиста , таким образом люди рассказали о себе самое сокровенное , к этому нужно отнестись с уважением , ищите того кто понимает все книги ..




> Добрый сын! Если [говорить] о значениях, то [ты] знаешь, что, хотя [мои] проповеди 
> одинаковые, значения [слов в них] разные. А так как значения [слов] разные, [то] жи
> вые существа понимают [проповеди] по-разному. [А так как] понимают [они их] по-раз
> ному, то обретают Дхарму, обретают «плоды» и обретают Путь также по-разному. 
> Поэтому, добрый сьш, с тех пор, как я обрел Путь и, встав [с Места Пути], впервые 
> проповедовал Дхарму, и до сегодняшнего дня, когда проповедую Сутру Великой Ко
> лесницы о Бесчисленных Значениях, [я] не прекращаю проповедовать о страдании, 
> «пустоте», «непостоянстве», о не-«я», не-истинном, не-врёменном, о не-болыном и не-ма-
> лом, об изначальном не-рождении и не-исчезновении в настоящем, об одном «знаке», об 
> ...


*СУТРА О БЕСЧИСЛЕННЫХ ЗНАЧЕНИЯХ*

----------

Мага (14.11.2011)

----------


## Чиффа

"Основы тибетского мистицизма" Анагарика Говинда
"Сутра сердца" ЕСДЛ
"О различении сознания и изначального осознавания" Третий Кармапа Ранджунг Дордже
"Краткое разъяснение сущности Ламрима" Ело Ринпоче
"Джатаки"
а самая первая книга, которую прочитала - "Внимательность как средство духовного воспитания" Ньянапоники

----------

Мага (14.11.2011)

----------


## Aion

Чогьям Трунгпа, Джамген Конгтрул, Нацог-Рандол, Щербатской, Розенберг, Пятигорский.

----------

Мага (14.11.2011), Уэф (18.08.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Кьябдже Дилго Кьенце "Отвага Прозрения"

Много учений Дзонгсара Кьенце на английском языке - на русский переведен мануал по мадхъямаке

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

в основном ламрим Цонкапы
и "слова моего всеблагого учителя" Патрула Ринпоче
а так еще масса других книг

----------

Homer (18.08.2011)

----------


## Asanga

"Ламрим", "Три основы пути" Цонкапы, лекции Алекса Берзина на berzinarchives.ru, Мадхьямакааватара с комментариями Дзонгсара Ринпоче, учения Нагарджуны, журнал Буддизм России, "Вкус Дхармы" Сопа Ринпоче

----------

Caddy (18.08.2011), Homer (18.08.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Кстати, очень вдохновляющий пример:

Дилго Кьенце, будучи великим Мастером, до самой смерти каждый день читал и изучал "Слова моего Всеблагого Учителя".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2011)

----------


## Нея

Мартынова Б.В. "Упанишады йоги и тантры"
С.Чаттерджи и Д.Датта ВВЕДЕНИЕ В ИНДИЙСКУЮ ФИЛОСОФИЮ
Перевод А.Радугина, Е.Тучинской и А.Романенко
Парибок.
Литература с daolao.ru
Ещё неплохо покопаться в трансцендентальной феноменологии.

----------


## Уэф

Филипп Дик "ВАЛИС"

----------

Кузьмич (30.08.2011)

----------


## Аминадав

Вимуттимагга. Самая лучшая книга из тех, что я читал  :Smilie:

----------

Kit (18.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2011)

----------


## Aleksey Chijov

Патрул Ринпоче "Слова моего всеблагого учителя"

----------


## Captain Nemo

1. Чже Цзонхава "Ламрим Чен Мо"
2. Патрул Ринпоче "Слова моего всеблагого Учителя"
3. Джамгон Конгтрул Ринпоче "Светоч уверенности"
4. Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче "Преодоление духовного материализма"
5. Бидия Дандарович Дандарон "Мысли буддиста"

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

Безусловно, назову "Дхаммападу", джатаки. И еще книгу Далай-ламы "Буддизм Тибета" в переводе Кожевниковой. Именно с этих книг у меня началось первое знакомство с Учением.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Дхаммапада, Джатаки
"Ламрим Ченмо" Чже Ринпоче
"Бодхичарья-аватара" Ачарьи Шантидэвы
"Тридцать семь практик бодхисаттвы" Нгюльчу Тогмэ Сангпо с комментариями Его Святейшества Далай-ламы
"Мир тибетского буддизма" Его Святейшества Далай-ламы
"Фонарь, освещающий путь" Наставления великих учителей тибетского буддизма
"Так называемый Я" Ламы Сопы Ринпоче
Намтары великих учителей
Буддийская библиотека Берзина

----------


## Леонид Ш

Валпола Рахула "Чему учил Будда" - первая книга, которую прочитал о буддизме.

Евгений Алексеевич Торчинов "Введение в буддологию"

Хуэй Хай "Учение о мгновенном пробуждении"

Чжи-и "Сяо чжи–гуань" Сокращенное разъяснение Врат сути шаматха–випашьяна в сосредоточении сидя

Сутты Палийского Канона много их!

----------

Kit (30.08.2011)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Чжэ Цонкапа "Ламрим Ченмо",
"Порожнее облако"- автобиография Сюй Юня.
Шантидева "Бодхичарья-аватара",
Тхить Ньят Хань- "Древний Путь. Белые облака", "Солнце- мое сердце" и другие книги.
Кодо Саваки-роси- "Тебе",
Роси Филипп Капло- "Три столпа Дзэн",
Лама Сопа Ринпоче "Вкус Дхармы",
Джамгон Мипам Ринпоче "Врата, открывающие путь к Знанию",

----------


## Роман К

Все книги Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче, "Нарисованное радугой" особенно

----------

Pema Sonam (31.08.2011)

----------


## ullu

Согьял Ринпоче "Насущные советы по практике медитации"
жаль нет её в электронном виде, и бумажное издание не выходит что-то снова.
Вот есть ссылка на небольшой отрывок из книги
http://stefcr.mgslab.com/files/1/%D0...5%F1%F2%FC.htm

----------


## Alekk

Все книги Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, Кастанеды.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Кастанеды.


И при чём тут Кастанеда???

----------


## Ольга Калусова

Я посоветую книги "Открытое сердце", "Этика нового тысячелетия", "Духовная практика" Далай Лама. Все книги написанные Далай Ламой несут позитивное мышление, умиротворение. Я реально ощутила, что мое сознание преобразилось.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (02.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> И при чём тут Кастанеда???


Потому что дивная и неизьяснимая любовь к этой шизотерии характерна для многих буддистов отечественного разлива.  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (17.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Ну а если по теме:




> Хотелось бы услышать названия книг, которые помогли вам в понимании буддизма(разных школ). Какие труды по Дхарме вы бы выделили из основных(3-5 книг), т.к. они действительно изменили что-то в вас и их, по вашему мнению, стоит перечитать ни один раз?


"Три-пять книг", увы, выделить не могу, ибо они все по своему бесценны и их можно и нужно(!) перечитывать постоянно. Поэтому просто приведу кое-что основное из своей библиотеки, а дальше уж сами выбирайте:  :Smilie: 




> ОСНОВНЫЕ:
> 
> Естественное освобождение. Учение Падмасамбхавы о шести бардо / Пер. с англ. — СПб.: Уддияна, 2003. — 324 с.
> 
> Учения дакини. Устные наставления Падмасамбхавы царевне Еше Цогьял. / Пер. с англ. — Изд. 2-е.; перераб. — СПб.: Уддияна, 2006. — 240 с.
> 
> Рожденный из лотоса. Жизнеописание Падмасамбхавы / Пер. с англ. — СПб.: Уддияна, 2003. — 336 с.
> 
> Третий Кармапа Ранджунг Дордже. О различении сознания и изначального осознавания. О сущности Татхагаты / Коммент. Джамгена Конгтрула; пер. с тиб. В. Батарова; ред. Д. Устьянцева. — М.: Ганга/Шечен, 2008. — 288 с.
> ...


Как и обычно,  :Smilie:  напоминаю, что многое Вы можете найти и приобрести здесь, в буддийском интернет-магазине Dharma.ru ... Приобретение буддийских книг - лучший способ поддержать Дхарму и буддийское книгоиздательство!

----------

Joy (17.09.2011)

----------


## Каринна

А меня привлекла к буддизму (или точнее к дзен-буддизму) простая книжка - 101 история дзен. Плоть и кость дзен. 
В этих историях притчах все очень просто рассказано и, главное, их очень интересно читать и их можно рассказывать - всем понятно, и часто даже смешно.
Из этих историй мне больше всего понравился "Смеющийся Будда" - человек, который ходил с мешком конфет и раздавал эти конфеты детям.
А на все многомудрые вопросы отвечал смехом. 
На меня эта книжка произвела очень сильное впечатление. И очень всем рекомендую.

----------

Бодо (10.11.2013)

----------

